# moving to crete



## shirley ruane (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi all
well i resigned from work 
and am nervously excited, were moving to crete
to armeni just outside of rythemnon, with a partner and 7 year old son.
any advice or just encouragement would be greatfully received

Regards Shirley


----------



## AndyP1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Shirley,

I am sure you are really excited. Live the dream and enjoy your life. It is for living and you should grasp every moment. You'll know you've made the right decision when you sit and watch the sun go down as opposed to the rain!!


----------



## shirley ruane (Apr 16, 2009)

you are oh so right
it's just getting over leaving my job as a Manager in a dementia unit after 12 years, it felt like the hardest thing i have done,
and yesterday my son breaking his arm and needing surgery all to stressie but not for long.
he is home by the way and fine.


----------

